# Test Enanth painfull like shit



## Trembo (Apr 9, 2013)

Hello guys, I've successfully brewed some test enant... Used just the glue (the raw "powder" because enanth is more like a glue at room temp) and no solvents at all, my carrier was soy oil, which is a very thick one.

The result was good, hold well at 200mg/ml, but when I pin that shit it hurts like hell the other days, I have to take some NSAID for a couple days every time I pin it, even 1ml hurts like shit.

I was reading about some test enant batches that aren't so good because they don't take out a substance called carboxilic acid in order to lower the hormone price... Someone knows any way to help me out?


----------



## Keith1569 (Apr 9, 2013)

How much ba did you use? 


I have never had test enth hurt


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 10, 2013)

If u didn't use ba or bb that's  off the hook rediculous bro.. its never pure and who knows what infection u will get.  Advice. Go get antibiotics asap if all this is true.. did u even filter this?


----------



## CONOFVIS (Apr 10, 2013)

I say it's the oil and your body's response. My friend brewed gear in olive oil once and that shit hurt and lumped for almost a week after every injection.

F*ck that shit! 

GSO and EO I never have issues.


----------



## Trembo (Apr 10, 2013)

Of course i've filtered it... 0.45um

Test enant doesn't need BB at all... And the BA is used to stop bacterial growth, but unfortunately I didn't have some.

I've pinned this recipie for more than a year and didn't got any infection, just site pain, please just comment if you know what you're talking about and don't misjudge me just because I'm new here.

I've tested it with soy and sunflower oil, both very painfull... In fact, they're both very thick, but I think that's not the problem... As I said before, probably is the carboxilic acid.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 10, 2013)

Sorry bro I use both in mine cause I've seen infections of all types .. just how things are stated made me wonder but sounds like this is. :spam:  not using anything is a death wish and not worth risking for 1$ worth a ba


----------



## Trembo (Apr 10, 2013)

I totally agree with you man, but unfortunatelly I don't live in USA or another country with good and easy sources... I've researched before here and BA and BB is too expensive and it's selled in large amounts, like $200 for 500ml each.

But let's get to my thread point!


----------



## LuKiFeR (Apr 10, 2013)

Trembo said:


> I totally agree with you man, but unfortunatelly I don't live in USA or another country with good and easy sources... I've researched before here and BA and BB is too expensive and it's selled in large amounts, like $200 for 500ml each.
> 
> But let's get to my thread point!



Point is....
DUMB!!  (with all due respect)

check out the conversions for diff aas....BB and BA

what makes test enan different than everythng else tht it doesnt need BB??


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 10, 2013)

Trembo oils aren't sterile let alone raw hormone bro. I understand where ever you live may not carry but the whole point is we don't want people here thinking what you do is correct.you are playing Russian roulette with some that can kill bro..I pray you don't share with others because what if  killed your best friend..look up MRSA or flesh eating virus and view the pictures..may  change your thinking.peace ib


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 10, 2013)

Okay let's talk about the issue-

Lets say it's sterile-

What other causes for the pip-

1- bad raws
2- bad math
3- bad oil
4- allergic reaction to something in the solution

My guess is either 1 or 4


----------



## Trembo (Apr 10, 2013)

Well, I think this thread is running out my main objective... Of course test E doesn't need BB, BA for sure but I've explained my issues. Lukifer you're bullshitting me, please, just talk if you know what you're talking about. You telling me that test E needs BB? Lol man, thats a joke...

Enigmatic I don't think it's allergic because other brothers have tried it and got the same pain. For sure is bad raws, but the main point is how to handle with carboxilic acid.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 10, 2013)

Trembo said:


> Well, I think this thread is running out my main objective... Of course test E doesn't need BB, BA for sure but I've explained my issues. Lukifer you're bullshitting me, please, just talk if you know what you're talking about. You telling me that test E needs BB? Lol man, thats a joke...
> 
> Enigmatic I don't think it's allergic because other brothers have tried it and got the same pain. For sure is bad raws, but the main point is how to handle with carboxilic acid.



Throw it away is the best thing to do


----------



## LuKiFeR (Apr 10, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> Throw it away is the best thing to do



:yeahthat:

u asked a question ...just tryin to help.
were just sayin......its not healthy.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 10, 2013)

OK..to the point.. thread is over..pain is the bodys way to signal something not right....


----------



## FordFan (Apr 10, 2013)

Sounds like its bad raws.  I've had same thing happen.

Also, not a good way to come on here asking for help by slamming people trying to help you. Good luck


----------



## Rory (Apr 10, 2013)

FordFan said:


> Also, not a good way to come on here asking for help by slamming people trying to help you. Good luck



This right here. Guy comes on responding like a prick as if anyone even owes him any help. First things first, obviously if you can't get simplest test e to come out without pip, you don't know what your doing.


----------



## jacked391 (Apr 10, 2013)

French fry oil on sale


----------



## tWack (Apr 10, 2013)

Trembo said:


> Of course i've filtered it... 0.45um
> 
> Test enant doesn't need BB at all... And the BA is *used to stop bacterial growth*, but unfortunately I didn't have some.
> 
> ...


Maybe there are some bacteria growing in there, which your immune system is working hard to get rid of after every injection.
But I don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## striffe (Apr 10, 2013)

Trembo, all these guys are just trying to help you. Ive been here long enough to know that everybody that responded to your thread is well informed, and they DO know what they are talking about. Nobody is trying to chase you away. The advice you are getting is good.


----------



## stronglats (Apr 11, 2013)

have you tried with the ice pack


----------



## frizzlefry (Apr 11, 2013)

You guys are too nice...let this know it all jerk shoot himself full of terriyaki sauce and wonder why it hurts.  lmfao


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 12, 2013)

Lets just all leave this thread to die... We aren't a flame crew here even if some one starts it. 

Last thing we all want to see on this forum is a gang beating on some guy who doesn't know any better.


----------



## Trembo (Apr 12, 2013)

I create a topic here explaining some situation and in the #2 thread I'm called ridiculous, and after a dumb... Guy says that test E NEED BB do be converted, man, who started threating here wasn't me.

My main point was to talk about carboxilic acid and try to solve my problem and possible others' guys problems, but soon my topic take another direction for judging me and telling me some stupid things like throw it away or calling me a dumbass... Is the same thing one come here telling his gear crashed and people telling him to throw it away... You don't do that because you have the solution to that, everybody knows it. Maybe my problem has a solution, but since I started the topic all I got was judgement and be called ridiculous and dumb by some guys that swear that test E aways need BB...

I know every gear needs BA, but I'm taking the risks for my own, and I know that it's not infection because some other guys over the internet had the same problem with some unpurifyed chinese test E.

If some guys don't want to help, please don't post here. I'm looking for a good and constructive discussion, nor judgement or be called as a dumb.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 12, 2013)

Trembo said:


> I create a topic here explaining some situation and in the #2 thread I'm called ridiculous, and after a dumb... Guy says that test E NEED BB do be converted, man, who started threating here wasn't me.
> 
> My main point was to talk about carboxilic acid and try to solve my problem and possible others' guys problems, but soon my topic take another direction for judging me and telling me some stupid things like throw it away or calling me a dumbass... Is the same thing one come here telling his gear crashed and people telling him to throw it away... You don't do that because you have the solution to that, everybody knows it. Maybe my problem has a solution, but since I started the topic all I got was judgement and be called ridiculous and dumb by some guys that swear that test E aways need BB...
> 
> ...



Okay- here is the point. Yeah I agree everyone here jumped all over you and that was stupid of them to do.

But the point of the BB and why it kept coming up- is that you're right it's not needed in a perfect world, but obviously this situation didnt turn out perfect for you. So the point here is that you should of just used it as a precaution and not be so blinded by the fact that "usually Enanthate" doesn't need BB... Maybe due to residual elements in the hormone powder bb would have helped and so we see it as a no brainer to just add it. 

And I was the one who told you to throw it away- I said that because if you're having this big of an issue with a solution then more than likely its not going to be doses properly and there are other problems with it too so to be safe just toss it. 

If you want to try and try to fix something that you shouldnt even have to fix in the first place then go ahead and gamble with what you're putting in your body-


----------



## Rizzo (Apr 12, 2013)

what type filter did you use?  are you sure  your filter didn't bust and allow a contamination through while filtering?  had to be a pain in the ass filtering something that thick.  the ba and bb really helps thin out the oil for filtering.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 12, 2013)

Troll


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 12, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> THREAD IS ClOSED.      If ba or either Bb isn't needed then why do major pharmaceutical companies use it.?   Why is there organic food grade benzoate in the soda pop,.coca cola, or whatever u call a fizzy drink?  Reason ..bacteria grows...u standing over a pan of test e and hair dander falling in is OK?  As for your carbolic acid theory toss it out too. All test e is made with same chemical makeup..impurities cause the pain reaction.. .how did u sterilize the container you made it in..many vague parts are left out of this situation..ib



Calm down Sasquatch! Arrrghgshdhdjdisj! LoL


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 12, 2013)

Lol.  ^^^^   ..well shoulda coulda woulda is trolling.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 12, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Lol.  ^^^^   ..well shoulda coulda woulda is trolling.



LoL... we all understand the guy is being a bit over reactive... I Am just doing my part to keep this board a "no flame zone" even if it seems warranted. 

Still- it is fun to hear the ol' Yetti roar now and again LoL


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 20, 2013)

Update on soreness?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2013)

How much eo do you guys suggest to reduce pip 20-30%?


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 21, 2013)

stone14 said:


> How much eo do you guys suggest to reduce pip 20-30%?



For what formulation? TestE? At mg/ml?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 21, 2013)

20% all day everyday..2% ba same ting.

But propionate esters are like wasps..they sting 99% no matter what.. no pain no gain they say in the mountains..


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 21, 2013)

Trembos Carbolic acid question is legit.I got some test enanthate about 4-5 yrs ago that had the bad TE raws from you know where . They were contaminated
with carbolic acid. Not sure trembo if my spelling or yours is correct.The point is that test enanthate hurt like mfer!It also made the user flushed and hot for about 20 mins. The day after and on pip was pretty bad . Thing is it worked .
But man I know I steered wide from that mfgr. There was quite a bit that circulated for about 7-9 mo's give or take. I also understand the guys here about bb ba  etc. I'm not knowledgable that way but know some of them are .
Let's try and stay who we have been guys. Laid back. T


----------



## Daveyjones (Apr 22, 2013)

Ib is dead on, i would look up necrotizing fasciitis if i was you before i brewed another batch of gear.


----------



## Rizzo (Apr 22, 2013)

stone14 said:


> How much eo do you guys suggest to reduce pip 20-30%?




 depends on what you are brewing.  you shouldn't need eo for te.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 22, 2013)

Turbo woke a sleeping thread I see.. But it's ok..
So ok guys we all spoke our concerns and to each their own .,but no need to gamble in life If you have a choice.. Hope all is ok Trembo and no hard feeling bro.. Your bruthas of steel. peace Ib


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2013)

Rizzo said:


> depends on what you are brewing.  you shouldn't need eo for te.




Yeh I no you don't need eo ot keep it liquid I mean for its aesthetic properties eo is suposed to have to possibly counter act the pip from test e that has the acid byproduct on it which a lot of raws seems to have.


----------



## Humana (Apr 24, 2013)

:naughty1: so you are using the same batch or raw you've had over a year?  Even so, that's kinda dangerous to think every batch or raw anything is clean.  You are a courageous dude.  Soy oil?  Are you allergic to gso or cottonseed?  I don't understand why you would go with something out of the ordinary.  Not bashin ya, just tryin to figure out your methods as to why you wen tthat route.  





Trembo said:


> Of course i've filtered it... 0.45um
> 
> Test enant doesn't need BB at all... And the BA is used to stop bacterial growth, but unfortunately I didn't have some.
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2013)

Iv just brewed test e like this:

300mg/ml
1.2% ba
20%bb
Gso

Injected 2ml and the day after pip from hell! My eq500 deca300 tren250 are all fine, just my teste for some reason is giving bad pip.

Any ideas?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 26, 2013)

Gotta be raw quality and or the 50mg over the norm 250 is just too much .. How long does the pip last stone?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2013)

My raw guy is highly recommended so I think the raw quality is fine. The pip lasts 5-7days tbh I do weekly injections and the pip was gone by the time I needed to inj again.

Pip is at its weres this time round.

So you think the fact its 300mg/ml that's the problem? I thought test e was pip free at that concentration but just going off what other have said, this is my 1st homebrew.

I was thinking its possibly the acid by product that a lot talk about?

I'm going to do a litmus paper test, few drops on the paper will tell me if the ph is too acidic.

Also looking into food ph neautralisers but can only find water based which is no good as it won't mix with oil,

Also alkaline salts melting points are over 700+c so can't use them either.

Can only think of adding eo for its aneasthetic effects?

Or shop around and tril and error other raw sources for my test e to find a pip free raw, as I say my other aas eq500, deca300, trene250 all pip free and fine. Its just my teste that giving me the amputated limb effect  

Ph neutraliser
http://yahoo.infogin.com/GJEGOVOQOO...-PH_DROPS.html//tmp03xc3a1qCeBc40igSrcDest=34


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 26, 2013)

Raws- no bueno


----------



## Rizzo (Apr 26, 2013)

stone14 said:


> Iv just brewed test e like this:
> 
> 300mg/ml
> 1.2% ba
> ...



  not sure if i read that right.  2mL as in 600mg into the same injection site?  are you rotating the injection sites?  how many mL are you injecting into each site?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 26, 2013)

Ok stone .. Maybe this batch even though seller is always good for your research the carbolic acid could be off.I did more research from Trembo complaint and his statement of the carbolic is correct but his theory is shot from no Ba or bb.Try that ph test. I use a digital from a garden store as I also raise medical trees for the state. Let me know bro. As far as the anestetic stuff it will wear off in 24 hours so bag that idea.IMO.  Cant have a man gimpy at the gym . Thanks let me know.. Ib


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 26, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Ok stone .. Maybe this batch even though seller is always good for your research the carbolic acid could be off.I did more research from Trembo complaint and his statement of the carbolic is correct but his theory is shot from no Ba or bb.Try that ph test. I use a digital from a garden store as I also raise medical trees for the state. Let me know bro. As far as the anestetic stuff it will wear off in 24 hours so bag that idea.IMO.  Cant have a man gimpy at the gym . Thanks let me know.. Ib



IB - what kind of horticulture do you do? I have rather unique and extensive background in horticulture


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Ok stone .. Maybe this batch even though seller is always good for your research the carbolic acid could be off.I did more research from Trembo complaint and his statement of the carbolic is correct but his theory is shot from no Ba or bb.Try that ph test. I use a digital from a garden store as I also raise medical trees for the state. Let me know bro. As far as the anestetic stuff it will wear off in 24 hours so bag that idea.IMO.  Cant have a man gimpy at the gym . Thanks let me know.. Ib




Ok cheers for that dude, if its an acid issue is there anything you can do to balance the ph of it rather then just chuck it out or put up with it?

I read if you wash it with water but that is a hassle and will be a hassle to dry it out so I don't like that idea.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2013)

Rizzo said:


> not sure if i read that right.  2mL as in 600mg into the same injection site?  are you rotating the injection sites?  how many mL are you injecting into each site?




I shot 2ml of 300mg/ml so 600mg test e in my left leg


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Ok stone .. Maybe this batch even though seller is always good for your research the carbolic acid could be off.I did more research from Trembo complaint and his statement of the carbolic is correct but his theory is shot from no Ba or bb.Try that ph test. I use a digital from a garden store as I also raise medical trees for the state. Let me know bro. As far as the anestetic stuff it will wear off in 24 hours so bag that idea.IMO.  Cant have a man gimpy at the gym . Thanks let me know.. Ib




Do you mean the acid content can diffret from batch to batch from the same seller or manufacturer? So I could order more off him and be pip free sort of thing?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2013)

Would you sugest it would be better to stick with test cyp? Is that pip free I'm not sure if you can hold that ok at 300mg/ml tho?

Or keep my test e to 250mg/ml?


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 27, 2013)

stone14 said:


> Would you sugest it would be better to stick with test cyp? Is that pip free I'm not sure if you can hold that ok at 300mg/ml tho?
> 
> Or keep my test e to 250mg/ml?



Cyp will hold at a higher concentration- but only slightly.

Honestly this is about bad raws, no formulation or ester or carrier oils... Just bad raws.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2013)

ok the other are fine, will just have to source another test e guy


----------



## Rizzo (Apr 27, 2013)

stone14 said:


> Would you sugest it would be better to stick with test cyp? Is that pip free I'm not sure if you can hold that ok at 300mg/ml tho?
> 
> Or keep my test e to 250mg/ml?



  i would stick with the test e brew. cyp will definitely give you a pip if you brew it wrong.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2013)

Ok will stick with test e, a chemist has told me how I can wash the acid off the test e so I'm going to experiment on 5g of my powder to see how it goes, also got litums paper I'm going to test my ready made test e's ph level to see if it is too acidic, is its not then the pip can't be from to much enanthic acid, maybe its just a bad injection on my part. Will n more tomorrow.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 28, 2013)

My 300 cyp research crashed but I warm up under the tap and gtg.no pip..
Keep us posted stone.. thanks ib


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2013)

Ok think all stick to test e then, and the litmus paper test didn't show anything, maybe its cheap paper, think I'm just going to source better test e and not mess about with this 30g that I have, I no of a source that's doing pip free test e but min order is 100g, guess all just have to go for it if I want test e.


----------



## turbobusa (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm not a chemistry guy. The carbolic acid causes a hot flush that lasts  about 20 mins or so . The pip with carbolic contamination is severe. I think it is way past high mg pip. I have used some great test enathate at 300-and 350 mg done in gso . Have no idea of other componants but that stuff had absolutely no pip .
Man that was some effective stuff. T


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2013)

turbobusa said:


> I'm not a chemistry guy. The carbolic acid causes a hot flush that lasts  about 20 mins or so . The pip with carbolic contamination is severe. I think it is way past high mg pip. I have used some great test enathate at 300-and 350 mg done in gso . Have no idea of other componants but that stuff had absolutely no pip .
> 
> Man that was some effective stuff. T




Ah right so you think its can't be c acid then unless its in grams?

This pips lasting almost a week, I'm going to try a new vial next time and see how I go with that. Iv not been able to train my legs with it so will inj my upper body next week.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Apr 30, 2013)

Watson uses chlorobutamol and sesame seed oil that's it in their e 200. Mild anesthetic plus perservative at 5.25 grams per ml... maybe grab some..


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Apr 30, 2013)

Something just occurred to me- have you done a melt point test to see if in fact you got Test Enanthate and not Test Prop?


----------



## Trembo (May 1, 2013)

finally we are getting to my point...

stone14 you're facing what I was telling before... If I inject 1ml of this shit into my leg I won't be able to train legs for 1 week unless I grab some NSAID.

don't know if yout chemestry friend could help us with that... in my opinion I don't think is the concentration, I've seen extremely high test E conc. like 400 or 500mg/ml and they were painless.

anyways I'm cruising right now with 1-2ml SC per week and that's not causing PIP... if I were you I'd inject like 0,5ml eod SC to avoid the IM pain, much better... use a slin pin. It worked for me.


----------



## The Grim Repper (May 1, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> 20% all day everyday..2% ba same ting.
> 
> But propionate esters are like wasps..they sting 99% no matter what.. no pain no gain they say in the mountains..



Sounds like you man. 

Actually, been pinning my prop ED now and NO pip.  Usually that crap bites me nice and hard.


----------



## FamBam209 (May 2, 2013)

Some people dont want good sound advice but rather jst be told what they want to hear....no disrespect jst brutal honesty


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 2, 2013)

Trembo how is infection bro? Did u get antibiotic ? What's your status on your homebrew? Sounds miserable and I'd prob cut it with filtered gso.


----------



## FamBam209 (May 2, 2013)

The Grim Repper said:


> Sounds like you man.
> 
> Actually, been pinning my prop ED now and NO pip.  Usually that crap bites me nice and hard.



Dont knw exactly why but everytime i start prop im sore as a mofo but only for the glutes for the first 2 weeks bt after that no pain whatsoever... Why is that?
Prob stupid question but hey cant hurt to ask


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 2, 2013)

FamBam209 said:


> Dont knw exactly why but everytime i start prop im sore as a mofo but only for the glutes for the first 2 weeks bt after that no pain whatsoever... Why is that?
> Prob stupid question but hey cant hurt to ask



So pain goes away in the glute at same spot or there about? Possibly your body has gotten use to the proprionic  acid . Can u feel sensitivity there like if your girl was to slap it ? Lol. If no then nerve fibers have shut down from imflamation possibly..
Tell her harder..


----------



## [email protected] (May 3, 2013)

No melting oint but it was getting sticky at room temp so I'd say defo test e, looked like wet amphetamine lol.

Update:

Iv just binned my vial of test e and opened another 1 and shot 2ml of 300mg/ml and this inj (lastnight) has given no pip, so maybe it was just a bad injection or a dodgy vial? 

There is still a big lump in my leg from last weeks injecting and pip in my leg so I can't bend it fully but its definatly reducing, I can walk without a limp now.

Maybe I just got to close to a nerve or sumething and the oils put pressure on it???


----------



## Ironbuilt (May 3, 2013)

Now that's a good point. I do some too close  to my sciatic and it hurts like a cramped up mofo....maybe Grim Reaper will talk about his last prop sciatic incident. ??  .
I like dodgy..good term bro..


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2013)

Well my last shot from my new vial pip started about 1-2days later, nothing severe but still noticable, lasted a couple days its dieing off now. Iv ordered new test e in from a new source, another hombrewer who i no says its pip free so I'm going with that, prob keep this 30g raw I have if I want to make a blend or something sometime or might just bin it, I don't no how long it lastes before it starts to degrade at room temp????


----------

